# Moose steak anyone?



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Hope you guys like the video and as always feedback much appreciated !


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mmmm moose steaks!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Moose is an awesome meal.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Moose is an awesome meal.


Wonder if he would trade some moose for some smoked cheese?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Mmmm moose steaks!


That damn Hawg can smell a cookout 4 States away!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> That damn Hawg can smell a cookout 4 States away!


You know it! Just like a shark smells blood in the water.
I woulda wrestled his dog max for that portion of moose steak!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The wooden cup is pretty cool!
Nice easy set up on the shelter!
I like how you stuck your pig sticker in the log to make your wood shavings.

Max is cool too!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Another excellent video! Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice. Thanks for posting.
I like your dog!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Good technique making the fuzz stick. Max seemed to like the moose.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you very much guys ! Glad you like it !


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I never liked moose meat.... and yes I grew up in Maine....


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I never liked moose meat.... and yes I grew up in Maine....


Too dry(lean) for you? Like Elk?

Try adding beef fat to the burger. My venison burger is fantastic with 12% to 15% beef fat added to it.

For cooking the steaks in a cast iron pan- Butter butter butter....


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ah, the life of a dog. Sitting by the fire, licking your own balls.
Excellent video.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I would eat moose meat, no problem. I saw the front ends of some PU trucks in Alaska, after they hit one, and they were smashed in. So there must be a lot of meat and bone on a moose.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The best meat in the world... Deer heart, cooked in an iron pan with lots of butter (as @hawgrider says BUTTER BUTTER BUTTER) and some garlic salt


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Better than beef in my opinion.


----------

